

The Insidiousness of Facebook Messenger's Mobile App Terms of Service - dinosaurs
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/sam-fiorella/the-insidiousness-of-face_b_4365645.html

======
higherpurpose
All of this while they're supposedly "monitored by FTC for 20 years on privacy
issues". What a joke. If anything, the FTC monitoring serves to give them
credibility on privacy issues - "if FTC doesn't say anything, clearly they're
doing nothing wrong privacy-wise?".

Whatever. I deleted my account 3 years ago and never looked back. Even when I
was still using Facebook, I never liked having it on my phone because it was
such a bloated mess.

